# Hey Everyone



## candy38 (Oct 28, 2004)

I have had a problem for a couple years now, but i haven't been able to tell anyone about it. I am wondering if you guys think that IBS might be my problem...Whenever I go to the bathroom it is always very run...I am always almost to scared to eat because i know it will go right through me. I dont even go out to dinner, because i get sick while i am at the restaraunt. It is to the point where I am starting college, and am to embarassed to go to the bathroom because it is very gross, loud and runny. Any idea of if this sounds like IBS?


----------



## Jenn (Sep 15, 2004)

sounds like you do. i've had it for about 3yrs now. and let it totally take over my life. i was even being homeschooled. now..i've gotten control of it..talking to a tharpist and taking medicine for it. you should go see a doctor and see what they can tell you. It really helps to see a tharpist too..cuz they can give you medicine to make your anixty (sp) lower down and has totally helped me. i do go out to eat, but i choice places that i know i can eat at. no one likes using the bathroom in a public places but theres been time that was i was just thankful i got to a bathroom in time and i didnt care who in there at that time. if ya you need any one to talk to ..im here.


----------



## kevin716 (Nov 2, 2004)

i have found out that i have ibs and it would seem like that i would have to go all the time but the way i cope with it is that i have been thinking about somthing else and not even bringing ibs up to thought that way it cant get to you. i know i am new here but i think that i have had ibs for over a year now but i think that it can be anwsered by just not thinking about it and if soo just deal with the harsh cramps i have been their where it was allmost coming out while i was sitting in class. but then i started to draw and it has had me thinking about what to draw rather then ibs. the reason you have it is becouse you think about it too much i know that it is my case. i havent told anyone and my mom think it is a joke i have missed many days last year due to me thinking about it too much and days i have asked my freinds to take me home due to "stumach achs" and it was really ibs but if you think about something like "wow that girl" is really hot and then where does your ibs go - back into your brain and your dont feel the need to go anymore but then you think about it and it comes right back. but just try to keed your mind off of it i am trying soo and it has been helping its just keeping my mind 100% off of ibs and then you wont have to worrie about it. i dont know if this makes any sense what so ever but i know i am doing this with out anyhelp untill i heard about this syndrome and i got to this site. i know people are gonna say its not as easy as you think but i think i was in the same boat and i know it will happen again but you need to find somthing that will get your anger out such as working out and biking or even driving (if old enough) thats my advie but their is allways going to be some one who will dissagree and put down my thoughts. but thanks for reading my huge post.


----------



## kevin716 (Nov 2, 2004)

oops it should have been in the other topic sorry if this doesnt help and if it does then the best of luck but is should have been in the mjd's post


----------



## Gassylassy (May 28, 2004)

yep, it sounds like IBS to me too. The biggest and most helpful advice I have ever received was to keep a food diary. I know it doesn't sound like much, but it can mean a whole world of difference. I have had IBS for about 12 years, and I would have a problem almost everyday, but then I started tracking what I was eating, and found alot of trigger foods, I cut them from my diet, and now I can actually go places. I don't have attacks nearly as often as I used to, and I even go to college full time. If you can learn to control your symptoms through now, going to the bathroom won't be as big of a deal when you sart college. I know if seems like nothing will ever work, and its a long process to find something that does work for you, but its worth it in the long run. I hope things get better for you, and if you have any other questions feel free to ask.


----------

